# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Countries eligible for visit on Russian Visa

## lyricage

Hi, 
I have a Russian student visa. I wanted to know which other regions/countries I am eligible to visit on this visa? Such as : 
1. Belarus
2. Crimea Region
3. Ukraine (major cities such as Kharkiv, Kiev...) 
Any other major tourist spot? 
Thanks!

----------

